# Welches Antivirenprogramm?



## FrEaKoUt911 (21. März 2009)

Hallo, ich brauche mal ein neues Antiviren Programm und muss mich jetz entscheiden zwischen G-Data und Norton... und ich wollt mal fragen was ihr empfehlen würdet...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2009)

*AW: ... Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten*

Antivir


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. März 2009)

*AW: ... Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten*

Ich würde Norton IS 09 empfehlen. Einwandfreie Software, übersichtlich und problemlos einzustellen.

Kaspersky blockiert zuviel und die Oberfläche ist der letzte Mist.

G-Data schneidet dieses Jahr nicht so wirklich gut ab ...

Antivir (Free) hat zuviele Fehlalarme, der Scan dauert teilweise länger und hat keine Unterstürzung für eMails über Outlook oder vergleichbare Programme.

Wenn man teilweise 800-1000€ für nen PC ausgibt, sollte man auch noch 25€ Pro jahr für ne anständige Anti-Virensoftware übrig haben ...


----------



## xx00xx (22. März 2009)

*AW: ... Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten*

also freeware kann ich dir ganz klar AVAST empfehlen,
zu einem Prog., das was kostet kann ich nur sagen, dass Kasperski nicht besonders toll ist,
das funkt ziemlich oft dazwischen und bis man dem prog beigebracht hat, wie es für den User angenehm/ unauffällig im Hintergrund bleibbt dauerts 

--> ich habs selbst noch nicht ganz auf die Reihe bekommen 

PS: Virenerkennungstechnisch ist Kasperski aber TOP


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. März 2009)

Ich habe den Titel des Threads etwas aussagekräftiger gestaltet. Bitte nächstes Mal darauf achten, dann ist schneller mit Hilfe zu rechnen.

Zum Thema:

Ich habe seit mindestens fünf Jahren AntiVir drauf und bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. Die schnelle Aktualisierung beim Ausbruch eines Virus und der Bedienungskomfort kann überzeugen.


----------



## Gadget2 (22. März 2009)

also ich kann nur sagen das ich mit AntiVir vollkommen zufrieden bin, und die neueste version ist sowohl schneller und hat auch weniger fehlalarme

desweiteren nutze ich noch zufrieden Spybot und Spyware Doctor


----------



## Nip (22. März 2009)

Also ich bin für Norton oder AVG 8.5 ...Beides als Internet-Security !


----------



## Gadget2 (22. März 2009)

also ich hatte 2006 Norton, und es hat bei mir nur rumgezickt
ob sich das inzwischen geändert hat weiss ich nicht, bezweifle ich allerdings


----------



## Stranger (24. März 2009)

Hi,

Norton IS 2009
GDATA IS 2010 (neue Version)
Kaspersky IS 2009

Hier mal in Ruhe Erkennungsraten lesen (Comparatives/Reviews > Main Tests) :

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org

Hier Firewall Vergleich (Projects > Firewall Challenge :

Matousec - Transparent security: Security software testing, analyses, research and reviews.

Unerfahrenen Usern würde ich Norton IS 2009 und erfahrenen Kaspersky IS 2009 empfehlen.

Grüzzi, Stranger


----------



## IcecreammaN (24. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Unerfahrenen Usern würde ich Norton IS 2009 und erfahrenen Kaspersky IS 2009 empfehlen.
> 
> Grüzzi, Stranger



auch meine Empfehlung...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2009)

das ist die beste virensoftware auf der welt...korigiert mich wen ich falsch liege...norton gdata und kasper das ist alles nen witz...

Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme


----------



## heartcell (24. März 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das ist die beste virensoftware auf der welt...korigiert mich wen ich falsch liege...norton gdata und kasper das ist alles nen witz...
> 
> Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme




soll das wirklich so gut sein?
warum hab ich davon noch nix gehört?
oder noch keine tests gelesen?
so sehr seriös sieht die seite aber nicht aus.
nutzt du es oder wie?

mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. März 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das ist die beste virensoftware auf der welt...korigiert mich wen ich falsch liege...norton gdata und kasper das ist alles nen witz...
> 
> Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme



Stimmt !


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> soll das wirklich so gut sein?
> warum hab ich davon noch nix gehört?
> oder noch keine tests gelesen?
> so sehr seriös sieht die seite aber nicht aus.
> ...




klar...nutze bis dato brain.exe 
wie gesagt einen besseren schutz giebt es nicht...

probier es aus...so fern brain.exe vorhanden ist


----------



## Stranger (24. März 2009)

Gibts davon auch schone ´ne lauffähige Vista 64Bit Version !?


----------



## heartcell (24. März 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> klar...nutze bis dato brain.exe
> wie gesagt einen besseren schutz giebt es nicht...
> probier es aus...so fern brain.exe vorhanden.


jo es sollte auf vista x64 laufen.
gibt es auch testberichte darüber?


*so ein müll, jetzt hab ichs verstanden.*


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Gibts davon auch schone ´ne lauffähige Vista 64Bit Version !?




läuft auf allen betriebssystemen...funktionert sogar mit der beta version von windows 7


----------



## Stranger (24. März 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> das ist die beste virensoftware auf der welt...korigiert mich wen ich falsch liege...norton gdata und kasper das ist alles nen witz...
> 
> Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme



Im Ernst, ja da hast du sicher Recht !

Nur unterstützt MEINE brain.exe nicht Quad-Core !


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ja da hast du sicher Recht !
> 
> Nur unterstützt MEINE brain.exe nicht Quad-Core !




dan ergänze es mit der kostenlosen version von avira...aber nur avira das reicht vollkommen aus...


----------



## Stranger (24. März 2009)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> dan ergänze es mit der kostenlosen version von avira...aber nur avira das reicht vollkommen aus...



Sobald das Ding einen Webguard/http Scanner bekommt denke ich drüber nach....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Sobald das Ding einen Webguard/http Scanner bekommt denke ich drüber nach....


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (24. März 2009)

... danke für die vielen antworten...*nicht hinterher komm* also würdet ihr mir insgesammt Norton oder Antivir empfehlen, ich denke dann nehm ich norton, weil das laut (tschuldigung das ich die konkurenz lese) Computerbild mehr Viren erkennt, ok, danke das hätte sich dann erledigt


----------



## Kubiac (25. März 2009)

Hallo,
das neue Antivir 9 Free erkennt jetzt auch Ad- und Spyware. Die Erkennungsrate ist nun genau so gut wie die der Premium Version. Das Norton eine bessere Erkennungsrate hat als Avira bezweifle ich stark. Computerbild hat wohl noch Antivir 8 Free getestet.


----------



## Stranger (25. März 2009)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das neue Antivir 9 Free erkennt jetzt auch Ad- und Spyware. Die Erkennungsrate ist nun genau so gut wie die der Premium Version. Das Norton eine bessere Erkennungsrate hat als Avira bezweifle ich stark. Computerbild hat wohl noch Antivir 8 Free getestet.



Hi Kubiac,

ABER in der Standardkonfiguration (!) und ohne Webguard bzw. "http"-Scanner für Anfänger wohl kaum geeignet..

Grüzzi, Stranger


----------



## NOOKYN (25. März 2009)

Ich hatte bisher Norton 2008, war damit unzufrieden und habe mir Kaspersky Internet Security 7 geholt (2008), war eig ganz gut, nur leider blockte es zu viel!

Bin dann auf das neue Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 gewechselt, und muss sagen dass es genial ist! Erkennt sehr gut, und das einstellen ist auch sehr gut! Es blockt nur noch die Sachen, die auch geblock werden sollen (Schadsoftware) und man kann dazu noch einstellen, was es blocken soll oder nicht, selbst wenn Kaspersky es als Trojaner etc. erkennt. Kann man wie gesagt alles selbst einstellen!

Was ich auch sehr gut finde, ist die neue Benutzeroberfläche, sprich Design. Welches sehr gut aussieht und kinderleicht zu bedienen ist!

Greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. März 2009)

kaspersky...niemals kaspersky...und niemals security suiten...

kostenlose version von avira und brain.exe reicht vollkommen aus!

wisst ihr eigentlich das kaspersky mit der BKA arbeitet...eine software hersteller die mit der staat arbeitet...ist nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig!


----------



## Stranger (25. März 2009)

Ich bin auch Kaspersky Fan !

Aber Norton ist (für Anfänger) sicher einfacher zu bedienen und in der 2009er Version auch um einiges schneller als Kaspersky zur Zeit...

@ RaggaMuffin

Die halbe Kaspersky Mannschaft kommt eh vom KGB


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (25. März 2009)

... Kaspersky hatte ich früher und es hat mir einfach zuviel geblockt, deswegen wollte ich das jetz eigentlich vermeiden....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Kaspersky Fan !
> 
> @ RaggaMuffin
> 
> Die halbe Kaspersky Mannschaft kommt eh vom KGB



ist das jetzt ein witz oder woher weist du das


----------



## Stranger (26. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... Kaspersky hatte ich früher und es hat mir einfach zuviel geblockt, deswegen wollte ich das jetz eigentlich vermeiden....



Nimm Norton IS 2009, das ist für dich genau richtig denke ich !

@ RaggaMuffin :

ZB.: Kaspersky: Vom KGB-Agenten zum Meister über alle Viren - Nachrichten Webwelt - WELT ONLINE


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. März 2009)

das er mal bei kgb war ist zwar schön und gut...aber das eigentliche problem ist das er jetzt mit der bka verkehrt...das ist weit aus schlimmer.


----------



## Stranger (26. März 2009)

Warum findest du das so schlimm !?
Auf jeden Fall ist er sehr intelligent und hilft denen vielleicht mal ordentlich auf die Sprünge..


----------



## RaggaMuffin (26. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Warum findest du das so schlimm !?


----------



## Stranger (26. März 2009)

Verstehe, ich vermute aber mal das wir kaum damit in Berührung kommen worum es dort geht !!
Wahrscheinlich verarztet man da eher die "großen Fische"...


----------



## Falcon (29. März 2009)

Ich würd Norton AntiVirus 2009 Gaming Edition empfehlen. Symantec hats mit der aktuellen Version wieder hingekriegt nach den miserablen letzten Versionen. 
Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## iceman650 (29. März 2009)

Ich hab hier Norton Antivirus Kompakt für 10 euro laufen. Bremst nicht wirklich viel und für 10 euro sehr zu empfehlen und die benutzung ist wirklich einfach und gut zu verstehen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2009)

Ich hab bei mir AntiVir Premium. Ich finde es super. Bremst so gut wie gar nicht aus, schön schnelle Updates und Virenscan.
Viel kosten tut ne Lizenz auch nicht.


----------



## Stranger (29. März 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir AntiVir Premium. Ich finde es super. Bremst so gut wie gar nicht aus, schön schnelle Updates und Virenscan.
> Viel kosten tut ne Lizenz auch nicht.



Hi nfsgame,

hat die neue 9er Version mittlerweile einen "verhaltensbasierten" Schutz ?!
Ich finde das ist mittlerweile ein wichtiger Punkt..

Gruß Stranger


----------



## RaggaMuffin (29. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> "verhaltensbasierten" Schutz
> 
> Gruß Stranger


----------



## x2K (29. März 2009)

ich hab momantan Kaspersky internet security drauf  läuft in ein paar tagen aus 
jemand eine idee was ich verwenden könnte  
mein Kaspersky blockiert  grundsätzlich alle spiele die über steam laufen   nach jeden neustart von steam  ändert dieses wohl etwas an den spieledateien z.b. HL2.exe    Kaspersky meckert jedesmal  und ich kann jede anwendung nach dem start von hand  in die firewall eintragen  <<<jedes mal 
gibt es irgend ein internt security packet das dies nicht macht???  ich will die sicherheitseinstellungen aber nicht zu weit runterschrauben  dann macht die software keinen sinn


----------



## Shooter (29. März 2009)

**


Ich habe Kaspersky und bin damit sowas von zufrieden. 
Zock ab undzu selber Css Oder solche Sachen, blockiert nichts,,,
Naja ich würde Kaspersky holen...für mich das beste Schutzprogramm.




Gruß


----------



## NOOKYN (29. März 2009)

Hey x2K!

Ich kann dir das neue Kaspersky zu Herzen legen! Hatte davor auch das alte, und hatte genau das selbe Problem! CS:S, CS 1.6 etc. alles wurde geblockt, jedes mal kam das "rote Fenster"!

Doch nun habe ich das neue Kaspersky, also I.S 2009 und dort ist nichts mehr davon! Habe die gleiche Sicherheitsstufe, wie mit dem alten nur das er nicht mehr meine ganzen Games blockt 

Auch die Oberfläche, sieht nun sehr viel besser aus!

Greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## CroCop86 (30. März 2009)

Schließ mich Shooter und FATAL1TY an 

Kaspersky is top. tägliche Updates und auch von der Performance absolut top. Nie probleme beim Online Zocken
Preis auch völlig in Ordnung


----------



## Stranger (30. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> ich hab momantan Kaspersky internet security drauf  läuft in ein paar tagen aus
> jemand eine idee was ich verwenden könnte
> mein Kaspersky blockiert  grundsätzlich alle spiele die über steam laufen   nach jeden neustart von steam  ändert dieses wohl etwas an den spieledateien z.b. HL2.exe    Kaspersky meckert jedesmal  und ich kann jede anwendung nach dem start von hand  in die firewall eintragen  <<<jedes mal
> gibt es irgend ein internt security packet das dies nicht macht???  ich will die sicherheitseinstellungen aber nicht zu weit runterschrauben  dann macht die software keinen sinn



Hi,

hast du den "Automatik-Modus" aktiviert !? Normalerweise macht Kaspersky nicht solche Zicken wenn man es richtig einstellt...

Stranger


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. März 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du den "Automatik-Modus" aktiviert !? Normalerweise macht Kaspersky nicht solche Zicken
> Stranger


----------



## x2K (30. März 2009)

Nö den   hab das so eingestellt das er nachfragen soll wenn etwas neues passiert  ich will schlißlich wissen was auf meinem system los ist    aber eigendlich hat das auch funktioniert in der 2006 version hat das auch funktioniert     momantan läuft eine demo von G data die ist schneller als mein altes kaspersky ich werde aber in den kommenden tagen mal die neueste version von kaspersky gegentesten  das installieren der neuesten version  als demo funktioniert leider nicht wenn das alte schon abgelaufen ist da sind irgendwo marker in der registry versteckt die von dem setup abgefragt werden. Zum brüllen komisch ist das Gdata gleich mal zum einstand 2 viren gefunden hat   einmal  Win32:Trojan-gen. {Other} 
und dann noch  Dailer.Generic.13771 beide sind nicht aktiv lagern aber noch in einem alten backupfile   seltsamerweise gibt es keine informationen darüberKaspersky hat die nichtmal bemerkt seit 3 jahren


----------



## Bigyeti (31. März 2009)

Bitdefender kann ich auch empfelen, noch nie probs mit gehabt.
Und erkennt alles, jedenfalls das was ich bisher drauf hatte 

Norton, finde ich, greift viel zu tief in das sys ein.
Den Scheiss, sorry für den ton ^^, bekommt man nie wieder runter und zerstört oft genug system in meinem bekanntenkreis.

Außerdem reicht brain.exe und antivir völlig aus^^


----------



## Ant81 (1. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche mal ein neues Antiviren Programm und muss mich jetz entscheiden zwischen G-Data und Norton... und ich wollt mal fragen was ihr empfehlen würdet...


Ich habe Norton AV 09 und kann nur sagen dfas es mich absolut überzeugt! Es ist sehr übersichtlich aufgebaut und das wichtigste meiner Meinung nach ist das allees sehr gut zu verstehen ist. Zum optimieren des Progs brauchst du keine Anleitung oder ähnliches. Ausserdem ist die Aktualisierung der Software alle paar Min. und nicht Std. oder evtkl. sogar Tage! Was ich auch positiv bewerte ist, das das Prog kaum Resourcen einnimmt und dadurch halt auch keine anderen Anwendungen darunter leiden!!!!
Von meinen 190 GB ,die auf meiner Festplatte belegt sind, mache ich alle zwei Tage einen Komplett Scan mit Norton und das geht meiner Meinung nach sehr zügig im Gegensatz zu anderen AV Progs.
Dauert ca ne std......

Zu empfehlen

Gruss


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. April 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Außerdem reicht brain.exe und antivir völlig aus^^


----------



## Dani25 (2. April 2009)

Ihr empfehlt unter anderem Norton AV 2009. Was haltet ihr von Norton 360? Mit Version 1.0 und 2.0 hatte ich keine Probleme. Die Version 3.0 ist ja auch schon draussen.

Habe sonst einfach die Firewall im Zyxel Router.

Reicht der Router, WinXP Firewall und ein Norton AV 2009? Oder doch besser wieder ein Norton 360, da es noch etwas mehr als nur AV und FW beinhaltet?

Ach ja, Brain.exe ist natürlich im Einsatz und ist mit aktivierter intelligenter Updatefunktion. 

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (2. April 2009)

Ok, danke Leute, dann werde ich Norton nehmen... CLOSE BITTE


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. April 2009)

Dani25 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Brain.exe ist natürlich im Einsatz und ist mit aktivierter intelligenter Updatefunktion.
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel




wen brain.exe...für was dan nortondie firewall von deinem router + die windows firewal reicht vollkommen aus...alles andere ist augenmalerei...

es giebt keinen schutz vor viren...

geh mal auf trojanerboard.de die haben alle norton security suiten...kasper undundund und alle jammern das sie infiziert sind...


----------



## Fabi87 (2. April 2009)

war vor kurzem auch auf der suche nach einem neuen virenscanner, kann jedem diese seite nur empfehlen --> klick 
da wird gründlich auf ressourcenbedarf und erkennungsrate eingegangen, wo norton, avira antivir und nod32 deutlich am besten abschneiden. habe alle 3 getestet, sind alle super. habe mich aber für norton entschieden, einfach top wie sich symantec verbessert hat!


----------



## Falcon (3. April 2009)

Dani25 schrieb:


> Ihr empfehlt unter anderem Norton AV 2009. Was haltet ihr von Norton 360? Mit Version 1.0 und 2.0 hatte ich keine Probleme. Die Version 3.0 ist ja auch schon draussen.
> 
> Habe sonst einfach die Firewall im Zyxel Router.



Norton 360 ist wieder mit Personal Firewall Gedöhns. Das braucht KEIN Mensch, weils eh nix bringt, ausser bisserl "Heimtelefonier"-Kontrolle, die man auch mit der Windows Firewall erledigen kann.

Und da Du eh einen Zyxel Router hast, eh überflüssig.
Spar ein paar Euro und kauf nur den AntiVirus.


----------



## alfredione3oli (17. April 2009)

Ich empfehle die GDATA *2010*!
Beste Erkennungsraten, wenige Fehlalarme... und was mich sehr erstaunt ist ein verhaltensbasierender Schutz! Einfach genial dieses Programm.
Bei aktuellen Tests findet es 99,8% aller aktuellen Viren!

Ich weiss nicht warum hier noch niemand GData 2010 empfohlen hat ...


----------



## Nip (17. April 2009)

alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die GDATA *2010*!
> Beste Erkennungsraten, wenige Fehlalarme... und was mich sehr erstaunt ist ein verhaltensbasierender Schutz! Einfach genial dieses Programm.
> Bei aktuellen Tests findet es 99,8% aller aktuellen Viren!
> 
> Ich weiss nicht warum hier noch niemand GData 2010 empfohlen hat ...



Kann ich bestätigen ! Ist ein gutes Programm.Wehrmutstropfen ist aber die Tatsache , daß G-Data in allen seinen Versionen sehr oft die Ursache für Probleme bei Programm-Aktivierung u.ä. ist.
Aktuell: Codename Panzers


----------



## maar (19. April 2009)

hallo ich habe mir heute Gdata IS 2010 gekauft, installiert und seit dem ist mein Internet sehr langsam. Ich habe gehört das liegt an der firewall und dem web-wächter. Wo finde ihc diese einstellungen bzw. was müsste ich umstellen damit es schneller wird, oder geht das überhaupt?


----------



## alfredione3oli (20. April 2009)

@maar

Also ich hab' mal irgendwo gelesen, dass dieses Problem öfter bei Single-Cores auftritt. Ab, 2 Kernen sollte man, keinen Performance-Verlust spüren. Und, sonst kannst du unter Einstellungen die Sicherheit reduzieren -> aber die Performance erhöhen.

Ich würd's aber mal noch so versuchen: Starte unter Vista mit administrativer Bestätigung cmd.exe. Dort gibst du defrag.exe ein. Nach ein paar Stunden startest du erneut und meldest du dann ob es besser geworden ist, ja?


----------



## maar (21. April 2009)

Ich habe kein Vista. Spiele immernoch am besten mit XP!
Und mit SIngle-Core hast du auch recht.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. April 2009)

gdata - antivirenkit. ist mit das beste. kostet ein weng leistung und der festplattenscan dauert arg lang. hat bisher aber alles gefunden bzw erst garnicht reingelassen. prüft auch port80 vom web. somit werden inetseiten schon geblockt wenn etwas nicht stimmt.
ich wollt kein anderes mehr.


----------

